# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  سرعت کم حلقه ها در پایتون

## A_2006

سلام دوستان

یه حلقه خیلی ساده مثل این

for a in range(100000000):

کلی زمان می بره حدود 1 دقیقه.

این در صورتی توی  دلفی یا سی پلاس کمتر از 4 ثانیه است. آخه این همه اختلاف!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Javidhb

سلام،

یه حلقه ساده (که توش چیزی نیست!) حدود 5.5 ثانیه طول میشکه تا اجرا بشه....


import time

start = time.time()

for x in range(100000000):
    pass

finished = time.time() - start
print(finished) # 5.530316114425659


پایتون 3.3.2

----------


## A_2006

من زدم این شد.
44.296875

به نظرتون چرا این مشکل پیش میاد.

----------


## hixnal

ببین طبیعی هست که سرعت مفسر ها از کامپایلر ها کمتره ولی بستگی به cpu  هم خیلی داره.

----------


## hamedlll

با پایتان 8 ثانیه بود با سی 0.3 ثانیه طول کشید.

----------

